# Portable Wi-fi



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

In the states you can purchase a portable hotspots that connects to your laptop like a USB and gives you internet access wherever you are, as long as you are in the coverage area. Does something like that exist here?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, with the connection being through Telcel phone towers. It is more expensive than having DSL or cable service at home, but serves where the latter are not available.
Many coffee shops, restaurants and other locations offer free WiFi. So, if you frequent such places anyway, that may suffice. There are also a lot more in Mexico of what are called local cyber spots where you can use a computer for a low fee and also have printing done, send faxes, etc.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I may go with that instead. I am hoping to go on a 15 day trip to Quintana Roo and back hitting up all the ruins, but I work online, so need to get some time in for that too. I'm sure most hotels should have Wi-Fi right? I've not stayed in a hotel here yet, so I don't know if it is as common as north of the border.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will probably find WiFi in most hotels; at least, tourist hotels. Sometimes it is only available in public areas, like the lobby, poolside, etc.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Telmex here has WIFI available in the many plazas. It is free for 2 hours for non Telmex internet subscribers and unlimited for customers with a Telmex internet account. The Centro Comercials [shopping centers] also have free WIFI here. Private hospitals do but you need to go to the desk and get their security code.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In Mexico City, places like Starbuck's all have free WiFi.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In the last 4 years I have driven over 90,000 Mexican miles and stayed at hotels all over the country, every hotel had free WIFI.......unlike Circus Circus in Las Vegas which charged $11.00 a day


----------

